# 2002 Altima Stereo Harness Color Codes



## jpx (Dec 30, 2004)

I am trying to find out if anyone has a diagram of the head unit wiring harness for a 2002 Nissan Altima. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

The L31 altima uses the same head unit wiring harness as all Nissan's 1995 and newer do. When I fiddled with the head unit on my 2005 last year, I used this diagram from installdr.com and it was correct.

Hope this helps!


----------

